# Di2 firmware update. Buy the SM-PCE1 or LBS



## Billrush (Mar 20, 2012)

I just bought a used road bike with ultegra Di2. I'm pretty sure it doesn't have the latest firmware. Do I need to just bite the bullet and buy the $200 PC connector kit or do I start calling LBS and see if one will do it? What is your experience?


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

Depends on whether there are dealers near you...
And how good you are with software a mechanics.
And how many times will you do updates and changes?

I bought because I like doing my own work. I have used it twice...
Probably not the best bang for the buck...but I have it when I want it.


----------



## Billrush (Mar 20, 2012)

Called 3 LBS. All said Huh??? When I first asked. 2 of 3 checked and said they could do it. One free and one for 25-30. Think ill let the LBS do the first one and then see. Firmware updates seem to come faster in the beginning andnthen usually stop. Thanks much.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

None of the firmware updates change the performance.
They do allow reprogaming of the shifters and allow multi shift if you choose.


----------



## siclmn (Feb 7, 2004)

Around here I got the Huh? too. The shop said they would call Shimano in 3 days because they were so busy and then the mechanic said he didn't even know why anybody would want to reprogram the shifters. By now my gut was churning and I couldn't get out of there fast enough. Of course they never called me back. 
I have the PC connector kit ordered and of course it's back ordered but at least I never have to deal with that bike shop again.


----------



## Billrush (Mar 20, 2012)

So the sm-pcE1 costs about $200. It just does the firmware update. The alternative is to buy this:
Shimano Di2 Internal Battery Charger SM-BCR2 for $130 and this:
Shimano Di2 Junction box A for $135
So those two together cost $265. The only reason one might do this is that these two items allow the firmware updates and allow the use of the new internal battery.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

Billrush said:


> So the sm-pcE1 costs about $200. It just does the firmware update. The alternative is to buy this:
> Shimano Di2 Internal Battery Charger SM-BCR2 for $130 and this:
> Shimano Di2 Junction box A for $135
> So those two together cost $265. The only reason one might do this is that these two items allow the firmware updates and allow the use of the new internal battery.


The PCe1 allows firmware updates and also lets you reprogram the shifters.
You can change the function of buttons ( make the little button upshift and big button downshift) or enable the multishift function. 
It will also allow you to run diagnostics.
How much of any of this you will use...or know how to use...is up to you.

I bought it because I like to do my own work. There was also only 2 shops north of Boston that had it at the time ( and I only trust 1 of them).


----------



## Billrush (Mar 20, 2012)

I am pretty sure that the alternative approach allows this programming as well but that should be confirmed.


----------



## reptilezs (Aug 21, 2007)

Billrush said:


> So the sm-pcE1 costs about $200. It just does the firmware update. The alternative is to buy this:
> Shimano Di2 Internal Battery Charger SM-BCR2 for $130 and this:
> Shimano Di2 Junction box A for $135
> So those two together cost $265. The only reason one might do this is that these two items allow the firmware updates and allow the use of the new internal battery.


both do the updates but the pc e1 also does diagnostics


----------



## Billrush (Mar 20, 2012)

Just to end this thread for now. My closest LBS, which I can ride to, updated my firmware for free and added multishift. Nice and easy and free


----------



## shanehill (Dec 30, 2013)

I called my Specialized dealer and asked how much to flash the di2 and turn on multi shift. I think they were offended when I burst out laughing when they told me $200. I told em I'd just save $30 and buy the SM-PCE1 off of Amazon for $170. Of course, they're also the ones who ripped me for a derailleur hanger for my Roubaix to the tune of $34 hich I later found out sold for $16. Now, I'll gladly drive 30 minutes farther to a competitor.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

Just to be clear, here. There have been a number of firmware updates since the first version came out. The listing and descriptions are available on the Shimano E-tube site. In summary updates have been made for battery energy savings, addition of new devices such as the sprint and climbing buttons and the latest added the wireless di2 device that transmits gearing info to the PRO cycling computer. Here's a link to the site:

E-tube Project


----------



## baj (Mar 24, 2014)

*SM-BCR2 vs SM-PCE1*

One thing the SM-BCR2 doesn't do that the SM-PCE1 does do (apparently) is download firmware updates to the battery (odd as that sounds). Sadly the Etube software will use the SM-BCR2 will download firmware to the your entire system (except the battery) causing the SM-EW90 to stop recognizing the battery and disabling your system. 
Someone needs a slap in the back of the head.

CarltonBale.com » Shimano Ultegra and Dura-Ace Di2 Electronic Shifting ? Everything You Need to Know


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

baj said:


> One thing the SM-BCR2 doesn't do that the SM-PCE1 does do (apparently) is download firmware updates to the battery (odd as that sounds). Sadly the Etube software will use the SM-BCR2 will download firmware to the your entire system (except the battery) causing the SM-EW90 to stop recognizing the battery and disabling your system.
> Someone needs a slap in the back of the head.
> 
> CarltonBale.com » Shimano Ultegra and Dura-Ace Di2 Electronic Shifting ? Everything You Need to Know


you have your facts wrong. you should do some more current research.


----------



## Michael15 (Aug 17, 2010)

Does anyone have any current updates on this issue? I would like to update my firmware using my SM-BCR2. Have the issues been resolved?


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

Michael15 said:


> Does anyone have any current updates on this issue? I would like to update my firmware using my SM-BCR2. Have the issues been resolved?


I recently updated everything fine and dandy using my BCR2... what issue ?


----------



## Michael15 (Aug 17, 2010)

baj said:


> One thing the SM-BCR2 doesn't do that the SM-PCE1 does do (apparently) is download firmware updates to the battery (odd as that sounds). Sadly the Etube software will use the SM-BCR2 will download firmware to the your entire system (except the battery) causing the SM-EW90 to stop recognizing the battery and disabling your system.
> Someone needs a slap in the back of the head.
> 
> CarltonBale.com » Shimano Ultegra and Dura-Ace Di2 Electronic Shifting ? Everything You Need to Know


This is the issue I was refer'n to in my previous post.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

Ok...but have you done it personally.. I can tell you there is no issue


----------



## Michael15 (Aug 17, 2010)

I am going to try it tonight. I didn't want to try it if there was still a known issue. I also had to find a PC since i'm all Apple at home. Thanks for replying!


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

Yeah the Mac won't cut it .. I had issues using a Mac with parallels as well.. Didn't bother with boot camp.. Since I have pcs still . 

If you are worried you can always update the battery first and by itself


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

shanehill said:


> I called my Specialized dealer and asked how much to flash the di2 and turn on multi shift. I think they were offended when I burst out laughing when they told me $200. I told em I'd just save $30 and buy the SM-PCE1 off of Amazon for $170. Of course, they're also the ones who ripped me for a derailleur hanger for my Roubaix to the tune of $34 hich I later found out sold for $16. Now, I'll gladly drive 30 minutes farther to a competitor.


They must have thought you meant to purchase unit. I can't believe they'd get anyone to pay $200 just to update the firmware and turn on multi shift. $10-20 or so because they have the tool and their time, but $200 you should laugh.


----------



## Michael15 (Aug 17, 2010)

Performed all the firmware updates with no issues at all...except I had to find a PC..


----------



## ljvb (Dec 10, 2014)

If you want to use a Mac, you need to use VMWare Fusion, not Parallels.

Additionally, you have to use Bootcamp partition (yes, means installing windows on bootcamp). VMWare Fusion allows you to boot the Bootcamp installation from within OSX and operate it in a virtual environment, so you don't have to reboot into Windows.

Not sure why it has to be the Bootcamp version, and not a version you would just install like any other VM (since the operation is technically identical, and the VM Hardware abstraction layer that operates between the OS and the hypervisor is the same). I had a problem with the security usb dongle for my vehicle diagnostic software (Autoenginuity if anyone cares, great replacement for MB Star which is stupid expensive). Work work within the VM using Bootcamp version, but not a standard VM install of windows. 

Oddly enough, it would not work on my ESXI server except when assigning a USB port (physically the actual USB port) to a Windows installation using VMDirectPath (assigns hardware directly to a VM, cannot be shared with any other VM)

.... Yeah.. I'm a nerd/geek


----------

